

Samsung Player, Android rival to iPod Touch, to launch at CES - zach
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2010/12/samsung-unveils-galaxy-player-android-based-4-inch-touchscreen-ipod-touch-rival.html

======
zach
How well will Android's advertising-centric app economics work with these
devices?

